# Near Wallaceville, TX Dog starving to death by the Highway-Not a GR



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*RESCUED!!!!Near Wallisville/HoustoNTX Dog starving to death by the Highway-Not a GR*

please read the story and look at the pics your heart will go out to this girl , thanks 

*PLEASE FORWARD THIS INFO TO ANYONE THAT MIGHT LIVE CLOSE TO WALLISVILLE, TX AND ALSO TO ANY RESCUE OR HUMANE SOCIETY IN THAT AREA!!!* ﻿ 
*THE CONTACTS ARE GAIL CANNY AND SUSAN GORDON!*


*From: "Susan Gordon" <[email protected] verizon.net> 
Date: Wed, 14 Oct 2009 18:53:47 -0400*Subject: TX~SOS~Urgent! DOG DYING OF HUNGER ON HWY-PIC'S BELOW


PLEASE FORWARD.
DO NOT REPLY TO SENDER
*SEE CONTACT INFO BELOW*

*PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO COPY AND PASTE THIS ALERT, NOT JUST HIT FORWARD

From: Gail Canny <[email protected]>
Subject: NEED FOSTER/RESCUE HOUSTON/HUMBLE TEXAS
Date: Wednesday, October 14, 2009, 10:47 AM*
.
...*THIS STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL WHITE DANGEROUSLY EMACIATED HOMELESS DOG IS WALKING AIMLESSLY IN A VERY HIGH TRAFFIC ARE IN TEXAS. THE DOG HAS BEEN SEEN IN INDUSTRIAL AREA..I-10 AND WALLACEVILLE AREA IN TEXAS. CARS AND TRUCKS FLY BY THIS BABY. (PICTURES OF PUP BELOW) SOMEONE THREW FOOD ON GROUND. DOG VERY NEGLECTED BUT IS VERY GENTLE. WALKS UP TO STOPPED CARS. * 
I'M BEGGING ANY RESCUE PEOPLE CLOSE TO THAT AREA TO CONTACT THE PERSON BELOW AND TRY TO SET UP ATTEMPTS TO RESCUE THIS WEAK BABY BEFORE SHE DROPS DEAD. SOMEONE IS WILLING TO DONATE $200 AND POSSIBLY MORE IF SOMEONE CAN SAFELY RESCUE THE DOG. 

READ EMAIL BELOW..

Contact..Gail. [email protected] com


HI ALL,

MY BEST FRIEND HAS BEEN SEEING THIS POOR SOUL FOR ABOUT A WEEK. SHE STARTED FEEDING HER, ABOUT TWO DAYS AGO. ARPA HANEY, MY BEST FRIEND, DONATES TO DAKOTA RESCUE, CORRIDOR OF CRUELTY,ABBOTT CLINIC, AND NOW SHE IS ASKING IF A RESCUE CAN SAVE THIS DOG. THE DOG HAS HAIR LOSS AND PINK SKIN ON HER FACE, YOU IN DOG RESCUE ARE PROBABLY MORE FAMILIAR AS TO WHAT THIS MIGHT BE. ARPA GETS VERY EMOTIONAL AND CRIES ABOUT THIS. SHE CAN NOT TAKE THE DOG IN HERSELF, SHE HAS A DOG THAT IS AGRESSIVE TO OTHER DOGS, PLUS A SICK HUSBAND WITH MS AND THEY ARE GOING TO DR. FOR MORE TEST TOMORROW, HE POSSIBLY HAS LUNG CANCER. SHE HAS A LOT ON HER PLATE RIGHT NOW. SHE IS WILLING TO DONATE $200. TO THE RESCUE THAT WILL HELP THIS DOG. POSSIBLE MORE IF NEEDED. 
PLEASE SOMEONE CAN YOU HELP THIS DOG. I AM OVERLOADED WITH 44 CATS/KITTENS AND THREE DOGS. I DON'T EVEN HAVE A SPARE CORNER FOR THIS POOR DOG. PICTURES BELOW.

IF YOU CAN'T HELP, PLEASE CROSS POST AND SAVE THIS DOG, ARPA SAID IT IS VERY FRIENDLY AND SHE IS AFRAID IT WILL GET HIT BECAUSE IT IS IN A VERY INDUSTRIAL AREA I-10 AND WALLACEVILLE AREA AND DOESN'T KNOW THAT CARS/TRUCKS WILL HURT IT, IT WALKS RIGHT UP TO STOPPED CARS. ARPA WILL GO AT LUNCH BREAK TODAY TO SEE IF SHE CAN FIND IT (NOT ALWAYS THERE.

THANKS,

LOUISE 




*P.S. I emld. some people and rescues in TX. PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD.
MYLISSK-I PMD YOU! KAREN*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent a message to several all breed groups and a couple of German Shepherd rescues. She looks like a white GSD. This is down on the coast southeast of Houston.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

Thanks!! I have no clue where it is since I live in IL.
I emld. a few rescues -I think GSD and Samoyed and even a GOlden Ret. Rescue so they can all get the word out.

If you know anyone that lives out that way I am praying they can save her before she gets killed by a car or STARVES TO DEATH!

What Major City in TX is closest to the Houston/Humble/Wallisville AREA?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update!!! Rescued!!!*

I just received this email and I asked what rescue.
I am so very grateful to the rescue!!

Thank you and we did get her. She is safe and is going to the vet this morning and we hasve

Found a rescue group.

Thank you so much

*She is going to the vet then to Strawberry Dog Kennel 17649 Stuebner Airline Rd. Spring Texas 77379

And the name of the rescue group is Houston Eskimo Rescue.*
Thanks so much



ARPA HANEY
[email protected]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I got an email back also, she is safe!

*I wanted to thank all of you again for being so supportive in helping us. I just couldn’t stand for this baby*
*To be out and I was on a mission to get her. We did get her last night and she is going to the vet at 11:00 this*
*Morning. We have found a wonderful rescue group to help her and I want you to all know how much your help*
*And prayers have helped/*
*Thanks again*


_*ARPA HANEY*_
_*Customer Service Manager*_
_*AMERI*__*FORGE CORPORATION*_
_*13770 INDUSTRIAL ROAD*_
_*HOUSTON, TEXAS 77015*_
_*713-393-4210 phone*_
_*713-293-1177 fax*_ 
_*[email protected]*_


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my gosh how wonderful!!! That poor dog... I'm so glad she's getting care and love!!


----------

